# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software) شروحات :  شرح عمل روت لجهاز S4 GT-I9500 باصدار لولي بوب 5.0.1

## khaledrezeg8

*شرح عمل روت لجهاز S4 GT-I9500 باصدار لولي بوب *  *اولا يجب مراعاة الاتي :* *1-هذا الروت هو للجهاز* *S4 GT-I9500* *باصدار اندرويد* *5.0.1** وليس لاي جهاز جالكسي اخر..
2-التركيب علي مسؤولية المتلقي وانا لست مسؤول عن الفهم الخاطيء للشرح المرفق مع ملفات الروت..
3- يجب ان يكون برنامج kies او samsung driver علي الاقل مثبتة علي جهازك ليتمكن البرنامج من التعرف علي جهازك
4- يجب في الهاتف تفعيل وضع المطورusbdebug بالدخول  الي -اعدادات -حول الجهاز -كما يلي 
نصع علامة صح علي الخيار الاخير في الصورة وبذلك نكون فعلنا وضع المطور..
والان الي التحميل:: 
ملف الروت والبرنامج  المستخدم والشرح في ملف واحد علي الرابط التالي: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
ودمتم سالمين...* *  [IMG]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ][/IMG]     الان نقوم بتوصيل الهاتف بالكمبيوتر ونفتح البرنامج ODIN3-v3.10.6   *

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*يسلمو الانامل يااخـــــــــــــــــــــــي*

----------


## khaledrezeg8

العفو

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله كل خير اخي

----------


## allmed

الله يبارك

----------


## ابولارا

مشكوووووووور

----------


## وحيد الحرمان

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

